# Max Hall Drops the Fbomb



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgRYp4Ug ... re=related

-_O- -_O- -_O- :O•-: :O•-:

The Utes are going to dismantle BYU this year because of the words that Max Hall said last year. It will be an ugly game for BYU. Chambers has been causing problems because he doesn't want to get killed. He was trying to get kicked off the team. Heaps will come out of the game missing a head. You know the Utes want nothing more than to destroy BYU and videos like this helps motivate them. Max Hall is responsible for the killings that will take place on the field.

Coach Whit will tell his boys to put the haters in their places.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

-O|o-


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

*Yawn*


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

who cares


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hahaha it drew you in line and sinker. No peep from you until now.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Who cares?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If I were him, I'd be dropping the F bomb because the entire country just saw me totally SUCK on a nationally televised game. Way to get yanked Max... trust me, after those two crushing sacks, your coach just saved your life. :lol:


----------

